# Faust 2.0 - Techno Horror



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm pleased to announce that Faust 2.0 is now available on Kindle:



_The Internet witnesses the emergence of a new entity.

Is it the rebirth of an ancient evil in a new realm? Or something more dangerous?

A sexy looking avatar is granting wishes for people across the Internet. But nothing is ever truly free and for those accepting the gifts a terrible price must be paid.

Sarah Mitchell must learn the truth of this creature and stop it while it can still be stopped. She must also find out why a mysterious lawyer is present at every step.

Faust 2.0 is the first book in the new Mitchell & Morton series._

Why not join me on the Faust 2.0 Facebook page? https://www.facebook.com/#!/Faust2point0


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

yum, this looks intresting, nice cover and catching concept. Thanks for posting.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

An interview with me has been posted on the Indie Author Land site:

http://www.indieauthorland.com/archives/3747

Thanks David!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

SUMMER BOOK PRICE BLITZ

I'm pleased to announce that for the rest of this week all of my novels will be available for download from Amazon for only 77p (99c)!

Faust 2.0

A new entity is born into the internet.

Is it the rebirth of an ancient evil in a new realm? Or something much worse?

A sexy looking avatar grants wishes for people across the web, but nothing is truly free, and for those who accept, what price must be paid?

Sarah Mitchell must discover the truth of this creature and stop it while it can still be stopped, but why is a mysterious lawyer dogging her every step?

Faust 2.0 is the first book in the new Mitchell & Morton series.

"There should be a genre for CRACKING GOOD READ. This book would surely fit in here."

Faust 2.0


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

This weekend sees the end of the summer price reduction, tomorrow the price returns to $2.99, so grab it now for only 99c while you still can!

"I found this an absolutely intriguing concept and loved the name the author gave to the entity - Misty Felice. (Say it to yourself a few times. It's cryptic but it's a give-away!) I loved the way the entity was able to twist the desires of inadequate people and make them believe that it, she, could grant them those deepest wishes. Isn't it what we'd all like? One or two of its victims were greedy people but most were unhappy and needy and I felt for them. Sarah Mitchell is after it though. Can she succeed? The story, though perhaps a little involved to the computer layman, was written believably and the action carried me onwards. The ending, while a satisfying ending to this story, was also a beginning. I look forward to more in this series."


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

As part of the Book Blogger Fair Cole Knightly has posted an interview with me on his blog. Check it out here:

http://coleknightly.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/book-blogger-fair-guest-michael-brookes.html

Thanks Cole!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Mary Filmer has posted an interview with me on her Goodreads blog:

http://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/4631024-interview-v

Thanks Mary!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Faust 2.0 Free August 9th - 13th!

Faust 2.0 is coming out of Select next week, so I'm offering a one time only chance to download it for free from Agust 9th to 13th, so make sure to take advantage of this offer while you can! When you've read it, please leave a review - thanks!

Download now from Amazon:

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Faust-2-0-Morton-Mitchell-ebook/dp/B00CTA3YIE/

US: http://www.amazon.com/Faust-2-0-Morton-Mitchell-ebook/dp/B00CTA3YIE/


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Good luck! It's on my tbr list.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks David. Thanks to everyone who has downloaded it so far I've reached #10 in the UK sci-fi chart and #13 in Horror - which is pretty damn cool. 

If you haven't downloaded your copy yet, then please do so, I assure you it's a great read! And I'd love to get ranked in the US charts


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've received a great new review on Goodreads:

"The bottom line is that this is a book for anyone who likes cyber set, science fiction or mystery novels. The characters are unique and have a real quality about them, even those that don't live long. Brookes' isn't afraid to take character's on a downward journey to hell from which there is no saving. For that reason the title reference to Faust is well earned. This novel is a must read for those who like their character's realistic and flawed. "

http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/699833262


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've been interviewed on the Ivy Moon Press blog, you can read what I had to say here:

http://ivymoonpress.wordpress.com/2013/09/06/michael-brookes/

Thanks Sara!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Sign up for my new mailing list and you will receive one of my released e-books of your choice!

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/join-my-mailing-list-and-receive-free.html

A free book - you can't say fairer than that


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

An excellent new review for Faust 2.0 over on Goodreads:

"It was fascinating to watch the character's individuals stories unfold as they are manipulated by the AI. A definite 4 stars for Faust 2.0 and kudos to Michael Brookes for coming up with such an original and well executed story."

https://www.goodreads.com/review/show/752505786


----------



## Mark Pracy (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi yes, Interesting story line, I might check it out.. Not that Iam one for fiction normally, but in small doses i can handle some!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks Mark, I hope you like it!

I've been interviewed on the Love Hate Poetry blog, you can read the interview here:

http://themyesterioumuslimahshaven.blogspot.ca/2013/11/interview-with-michael-brookes.html?m=1

Thanks Ira!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Faust 2.0 has received an excellent new review over on Goodreads:

"What this story comes down to is how far are you prepared to go, to get your desire? What will it take to make you promise to pay back, no matter what? Michael has drawn a fascinating array of very believable characters, you might not like them but you will find that you need to discover what happens to them. "

https://www.goodreads.com/review/show/705692911


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've been interviewed on The Writing Side of Me blog, you can read what I had to say here:

http://rachaelhorsma.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/author-interview-with-michael-brookes.html

Thanks Rachael!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

A fantastic new review for Faust 2.0 has been posted on Goodreads:

"The story of greed over riding reason and the story of despair sometimes. It is not all that dark, there is hope and fight. There was even a passage where I needed my box of tissues. What happened was so unfair, but I will not say what it is, read the book and see if you feel as I do. "

https://www.goodreads.com/review/show/802782788


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm pleased to announce that Faust 2.0 is on sale for Kindle this week at the bargain price of 99c/77p.

Amazon US: http://amzn.to/1kiwLoN
Amazon UK: http://amzn.to/1csv15q

The sale ends February 16th so grab your copy now!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Today is your last chance to purchase Faust 2.0 for Kindle at the bargain price of only 99c (77p), tomorrow it returns to its normal price point of $2.99 so grab it now while you can!

Here's what one reviewer wrote after reading Faust 2.0:

"A fast paced nail biter that kept me up late into the night. I would love to read more in this series."

Amazon US: http://amzn.to/1kiwLoN
Amazon UK: http://amzn.to/1csv15q


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Faust 2.0 has been featured in the Books for the Imaginitive here:

http://www.theforbiddencuisine.com/#%21books-for-the-imaginative/c14hn

If I get the most votes then I receive a month long feature, so please leave your vote!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've written a guest post for Kit Tinsley's blog called - Techno Horror: Technology as the new supernatural, take a look here:

http://www.kit-tinsley.com/entries/general/techno-horror-technology-as-the-new-supernatural


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Faust 2.0 is on the long list for the Spa Spa Book Awards 2013 science fiction category, you can see the list here:

http://www.indie-book-bargains.co.uk/awards/longList.php#sciencefiction

There's some tough competition there!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

[bookcover:Faust 2.0|18366019]

Great news! Faust 2.0 has made the science fiction shortlist in the SpaSpa Book Awards 2013. You can see the short listed books for all categories here:

http://www.indie-book-bargains.co.uk/awards/shortList.php

Fingers crossed!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Good news - I'm pleased to announce that Faust 2.0 is now available on Scribd:

http://www.scribd.com/book/230514386/Faust-2-0-Mitchell-and-Morton-1

The Internet witnesses the emergence of a new entity.

Is it the rebirth of an ancient evil in a new realm? Or something more dangerous?

A sexy looking avatar is granting wishes for people across the Internet. But nothing is ever truly free and for those accepting the gifts a terrible price must be paid.

Sarah Mitchell must learn the truth of this creature and stop it while it can still be stopped. She must also find out why a mysterious lawyer is present at every step.

Faust 2.0 is the first book in the new Mitchell & Morton series.

Faust 2.0 is available from these online stores:

Buy now from Amazon (US): Faust 2.0 (Morton & Mitchell)
Buy now from Amazon (UK): Faust 2.0 (Morton & Mitchell)
Buy now from Barnes & Noble (Nook): http://bit.ly/1nLA8BX
Buy now from Kobo: http://bit.ly/1rGRItx
Buy now from iTunes (US): https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id689253733
Buy now from iTunes (UK): https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/id689253733
Read now on Scribd: http://bit.ly/UWSGqE

Follow on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/#!/Faust2point0


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Great news as Faust 2.0 expands onto a new platform and is now available from Page Foundry:

http://www.inktera.com/store/title/4409bbc8-fd86-44d5-a102-2118fc6116c7

The Internet witnesses the emergence of a new entity.

Is it the rebirth of an ancient evil in a new realm? Or something more dangerous?

A sexy looking avatar is granting wishes for people across the Internet. But nothing is ever truly free and for those accepting the gifts a terrible price must be paid.

Sarah Mitchell must learn the truth of this creature and stop it while it can still be stopped. She must also find out why a mysterious lawyer is present at every step.

Faust 2.0 is the first book in the new Mitchell & Morton series.

Faust 2.0 is available from these online stores:

Buy now from Amazon (US): http://amzn.to/1kiwLoN
Buy now from Amazon (UK): http://amzn.to/1csv15q
Buy now from Barnes & Noble (Nook): http://bit.ly/1nLA8BX
Buy now from Kobo: http://bit.ly/1rGRItx
Buy now from iTunes (US): https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id689253733
Buy now from iTunes (UK): https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/id689253733
Buy now from Page Foundry: http://bit.ly/1mSaDT3
Read now on Scribd: http://bit.ly/UWSGqE

Follow on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/#!/Faust2point0


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Experience the moment of emergence in the opening chapter of Faust 2.0:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/faust-20-opening-chapter.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

You can win a signed paperback copy of Faust 2.0 in this giveaway:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/win-signed-copy-of-faust-20.html

Three e-book copies will also be given to three runners up in the draw.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Faust 2.0 has received an excellent new review from the Beauty in Ruins blog. You can read it in full here:

http://beauty-in-ruins.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/sci-fi-review-faust-20-by-michael.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

A fantastic new review for Faust 2.0 has been posted on the Indie Bookworm blog:

http://indie-bookworm.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/faust-20-by-michael-brookes.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Read the opening lines of the first three chapters of The Church of Virtual Saints in the Work in Progress blog tour:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/work-in-progress-blog-tour-church-of.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm pleased to reveal that Faust 2.0 is now available on Oyster. Check it out here:

https://www.oysterbooks.com/book/DgeEXfEtWQmBktv3RMzW2L/faust-20-mitchell-and-morton-1

For everyone waiting patiently (or not so patiently in some cases) I am almost finished with the first draft. It will then be left to ferment for a while until I start the edit pass. All being well it should be out for the end of the year!.

Faust 2.0 is also available from a number of online retailers and in paperback from Amazon. See below for more details.

The Internet witnesses the emergence of a new entity.

Is it the rebirth of an ancient evil in a new realm? Or something more dangerous?

A sexy looking avatar is granting wishes for people across the Internet. But nothing is ever truly free and for those accepting the gifts a terrible price must be paid.

Sarah Mitchell must learn the truth of this creature and stop it while it can still be stopped. She must also find out why a mysterious lawyer is present at every step.

Faust 2.0 is the first book in the new Mitchell & Morton series.

Review Highlights

" Brookes has penned a very different kind of work that is reminiscent of Philip K. Dick's themes with astounding clarity of thought and a lucid, impeccable, swift and precise narration."

"An interesting, modern take on an ancient tale."

"Over-all, this book is a compelling thriller, which also serves as a warning about letting computers play too big a role in our lives."

"The book has excellent characters, a great plot and a steady pace that always leaves you hungry for more."

"There should be a genre for CRACKING GOOD READ. This book would surely fit in here.
Looking forward to the next!"

Faust 2.0 is available from these online stores:

Buy now from Amazon (US): http://amzn.to/XQ5L77
Buy now from Amazon (UK): http://amzn.to/1csv15q
Buy now from Barnes & Noble (Nook): http://bit.ly/1nLA8BX
Buy now from Kobo: http://bit.ly/1rGRItx
Buy now from iTunes (US): https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id689253733
Buy now from iTunes (UK): https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/id689253733
Buy now from Page Foundry: http://bit.ly/1mSaDT3
Read now on Scribd: http://bit.ly/UWSGqE

Follow on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/#!/Faust2point0
Faust 2.0 on Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18366019-faust-2-0


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

The first draft for The Church of Virtual Saints is finished!

It took a little longer than planned, but it is done. I'll now put it aside and come back to it for editing later in the year.


----------

